# Your favorite impulses for orchestral mock-ups?



## Niah (Dec 12, 2008)

hey guys,

there's some many impulses out there that I'm feeling kinda lost so...

what are your favorite impulses you use for orchestral mock-ups, and how are you using them?

thanks


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 12, 2008)

The Concertgebau free impulse set from Noisevault. 

Works wonders for orchestral mockups IMO.
I think quite a few people are using those...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2008)

Altiverb is releasing Paramount scoring stage which I bet will find many uses. :D


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 12, 2008)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> The Concertgebau free impulse set from Noisevault.
> 
> Works wonders for orchestral mockups IMO.
> I think quite a few people are using those...



Sorry to disagree, but I have checked a lot of the free NoiseVault IRs and I find that none of them should be applied to professional mixes. They all contain a lot of noise and have weird and incorrect frequency spectrums... Convolution means that you will be adding this same noise and side-effects to your mix.

My 2 cents...

BTW, these are not IRs from the famous Amsterdam Concertgebouw (=building), but from a hall with the same name in Belgium, just a concert hall, whereas the Amsterdam hall is one of the three best halls in the world.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Dec 12, 2008)

The Todd-AO from Altiverb.

They're releasing Paramount??? Awesome! Where'd you read that?

Mike


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 12, 2008)

Peter Roos @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > The Concertgebau free impulse set from Noisevault.
> ...



okay then...i happen to like them, and iv read that quite alot of people elsewhere does so as well.

I guess my mixes arent proffessional enough then...since it happens to sound quite good here.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, if it works for you, it's OK. There are just also so many other and more professional IRs. Sigh, I'm also an IR maker and thus not a good person to comment on this. But I happen to have checked a lot of the NV IRs in detail in SoundForge, with analysis tools and most of them are technically crap. I have also tried the Belgium Concertgebouw ones but did not like them in my orchestral setup.


----------



## Niah (Dec 12, 2008)

hey Pzy-Clone, don't take it so personally, Peter R. really knows about IR's much more than just from a composer/musician/mixer POV.

but in the end its all about taste really

thank you for all your responses


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 12, 2008)

Absolutely!

I know these thingies from "within" but ultimately its the sound that matters!

Still, I'm worried about adding noise (such as subsonic noise) to mixes with improperly produced IRs. I still want to point out to this risk.

Maybe do a frequency analysis on your dry and wet mixes to check this?

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## Niah (Dec 12, 2008)

oops, just realized that I have posted this thread on the wrong section of the forum instead of the post pro mixing section

if some mod wants to move it feel free to do so


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 12, 2008)

Done, but it'll cost you 20 Euros or 2 amazing Hall IRs.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 12, 2008)

Peter Roos @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I know these thingies from "within" but ultimately its the sound that matters!
> 
> ...



ha, offcourse i dont take it personal , no prob. 
its just annoying to recomend something that sounds good in a perticular context here, only for some IR expert to comment on how crap they are lol.

IM only reffering to the perticular impulse set mentioned, anything else from Noisevault i have not tried, and im sure theres tons of crap there, being free and all.

The reason for saying they sound good, is becouse i saw a tip in the Eastwest forums about them, and how they sonicly blend very well with the hall sound of EWQLSO, wich they do...IMO.

So no problem, it was just a recomendation for something thats free, i wasnt realy looking for a second opinion, since im quite content with my setup anyway now.


----------



## Lex (Dec 12, 2008)

Pure Space...Film and Sacred Reverberation impulses from Numerical Sound..

aLex


----------



## Niah (Dec 12, 2008)

and just to add I already had that IR from NoiseVault and yea I think its good so thanks anyway Pzy-clone o-[][]-o 

I also have others from that site which I use on other contexts

I am just curious to know what people are using, if real spaces IR's or IR's from hardware verbs like the lexicon

So far I am getting better results with IR's of lexicons than with real spaces (for instance the ToddAo)

but it all depends on the nature of the libraries you are using I guess


----------



## Lex (Dec 12, 2008)

Niah @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> but it all depends on the nature of the libraries you are using I guess



...and what klind of sound you are going for..

aLex


----------



## Niah (Dec 12, 2008)

Lex @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Niah @ Fri Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > but it all depends on the nature of the libraries you are using I guess
> ...



correct


----------



## Hal (Dec 12, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Done, but it'll cost you 20 Euros or 2 amazing Hall IRs.



Damm 
i wanna be mod :D


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 13, 2008)

My idea about adding ambience is that you need to control:

early reflections
reverb tails

Since sample libs tend to differ with respect to their ERs, I have set up different input channels, so that I can apply more ERs to dry samples and hardly any to wet samples. In my reverb busses I lower the 0-150 msec range level, in order not to make the mix too muddy.

That's my approach, but I hardly make any music, so don't take it too seriously


----------



## synthetic (Dec 13, 2008)

My wish list is a collection of early reflections only in a medium hall. Sample from 20 different stage locations and cut off the tail. We can use those for placement on libraries without ER (i.e. VSL) then add a master reverb for everything. That's my Christmas wish for impulse libraries.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 13, 2008)

synthetic @ Sat Dec 13 said:


> My wish list is a collection of early reflections only in a medium hall. Sample from 20 different stage locations and cut off the tail. We can use those for placement on libraries without ER (i.e. VSL) then add a master reverb for everything. That's my Christmas wish for impulse libraries.



+1

Even better ... not a hall but a scoring stage.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 13, 2008)

+1000


----------



## lee (Dec 14, 2008)

Kinda strange this kind of impulse library hasnt been available yet?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Dec 14, 2008)

lee @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> Kinda strange this kind of impulse library hasnt been available yet?



Yup!

or +1001...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 14, 2008)

And the actual price is... 1021! Fernando Warez, C'MON DOWN! You're the next contestant on Impulse Is Right!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like the same kind of thing, but not only for Altiverb, under 50$, and downloadable.


----------



## bugs (Dec 20, 2008)

Numerical Sound Classical & Mystical Spaces


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 20, 2008)

bluejay @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> How about Paramount Stage M
> 
> ... or put another way. Look what AudioEase has just released!



The truth is, that was not a very good sounding stage compared to the other major ones in LA IMHO.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 20, 2008)

bugs @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Numerical Sound Classical & Mystical Spaces



These IRs sound very very good (I have one disc myself from Ernest), but the weird thing is, that if you inspect them closely in a Wave editor, they do not have the typical build-up of ERs followed by an increasingly difused tail... They look like a tail from the onset. They were made synthetically, based on real recordings (secret from Ernest). Still, they sound really great, but they do not have the typical psycho-acoustic structure.


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 20, 2008)

bluejay @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> How about Paramount Stage M
> 
> ... or put another way. Look what AudioEase has just released!


I'm always wondering why they think it does sound the same when it's empty and no musicians in it... but I guess only puppets can take the continous sweeps


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have Altiverb, but I'm thinking of (finally) buying it in 2009. I'd love to hear a comparison though (no demo for Altiverb, unfortunately) between it and Space Designer using exactly the same IR.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 21, 2008)

I have experimented with various demo versions of Altiverb and I still just don't like it.

I prefer a number of rock-solid, down-to-earth Pristine Space instances on a dedicated reverb PC.

Altiverb always has issues (just see how often there are minor releases), has a terrible user interface (from my point of view as user interface designer).

I think I'm an exception with this POV. But I do wish they'd release there IRs separately.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 21, 2008)

Peter Roos @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> I think I'm an exception with this POV.



Yes :wink: o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 21, 2008)

Peter,

Too bad it's PC-only! :( :(


----------



## bugs (Dec 22, 2008)

Peter Roos @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> bugs @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Numerical Sound Classical & Mystical Spaces
> ...



I agree completely--they are sort of unearthly, which, I guess, is the "mystical" part. I must try yours. Best...

pax


----------



## rgames (Dec 24, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> I don't have Altiverb, but I'm thinking of (finally) buying it in 2009. I'd love to hear a comparison though (no demo for Altiverb, unfortunately) between it and Space Designer using exactly the same IR.



I believe Audioease will give you a demo if you write to them and request it. I got one from them a while back. If I recall, though, you only get a couple of the impulses...

rgames


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Richard. 8)


----------

